# If you love doing cables...



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

This sweater was a lot of fun to make. I've knitted cables before but never this many in one sweater!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Outstanding work! Congratulations on such gorgeous knitting!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

no other words than WOW


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

no other words than WOW


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Maybe you should frame it for awhile to display your artistry before it's worn. Beautiful.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow!well done,very nice.Love the cables,just so beautiful.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazing! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I love the edging on the collar x


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes the sweater is beautiful, but, I'd say YOU are amazing. Wow.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am at a loss for words....ditto what everyone else is saying!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Absolutly georgous. You did a beautiful job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, this is beautiful


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my word absolutely beautiful, love love love it.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. You deserve a big pat on the back for trying and completing such a challenging project.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

beautiful is all i can


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's beautiful. I also love doing cables, arans. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job on the cables the sweater is so gorgeous.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

oh my that is really pretty. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Exquisite, I hope you made it for yourself. It is a treasure.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very very cably and wonderful.


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just beautiful! You did a great job on the cardigan.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

That is an absolutely amazing sweater! Did you make it for yourself or someone else? I look forward to seeing more of your work. What a treat!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

love those cables!!!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

A masterpiece! Love the pattern and color also!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous work! :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job, that's a lot of detail.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you give a link to this pattern ? Have I overlooked it?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow ... your work on this is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a work of art! It so beautiful


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Georgeous work. I love the sweater.


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

It has a beautiful irish look.very nice.love the cables


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater!


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

AWSOME!! I love cables. This pattern is beautiful


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW! What an absolutely beautiful sweater.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Love the color and the pattern!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG - your sweater is absolutely gorgeous! Your knitting is great. what stitch is along the cuff? and is that another cable stitch around the collar edge? I'm not familiar with cables.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely! i love cables!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

WOW! Thats all i can say


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could you please share the source of your pattern? Also, is it an adult or childs size?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty & what a terrific job you did, a real pro!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful work and time consuming.it's worth it when you can produce such a lovely jacket.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Unbelievable! Even if I started this sweater today, I don't think it would be finished before I go to my Maker.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, what beautiful work. The sweater is absolutely gorgeous, pattern, knitting and color. A real stunner.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

BREATHTAKING!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, amazing! Nice work! ;0)


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I do not knit well, I crochet, so when I see something this beautiful I really wish I did knit better!
You have created an impressive piece.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

very very nice, congratulations on such a beautiful garment.
Best wishes


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful work!! Someone is very lucky to get this!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's fabulous. Sorry to be boring, but where did you get the pattern?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. love doing cables, do you have the pattern site or name of the pattern?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic work! It is so lovely!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Your sweater is goreous.Love the cables.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!! Are you sharing the name of the pattern?


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Stunning. May we know where you got the pattern please?

CharleneM


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Fantastic. Such a lovely pattern. Well done


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

So beautiful! It is quite unusual and eyecatching.Would love to give it a try because I love to do cables. For some crazy reason I find them very enjoyable to do. Please share pattern source with us.
Best regards,
Ellen


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

AWESOME! I love cables, not sure I would attempt something this intricate,
Dagmar


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I adore it. Is it possible to share the pattern?


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

wonderful , Ilove it .I must echo the others Please tell us which pattern it is ? thank you in advance


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Cables and seed stitch...oh the patience! Beautiful sweater!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

just wonderful


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

WONDERFUL !!! Where did you find the pattern? I love it and would like to make a few.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Please tell us the source of the pattern? It definitely looks like something I would like to put on my to-do list.
Absolutely stellar work.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I would have to repeat everything that everyone else has said... adding only 1 other thing. This would be a 10 year project as slow as I knit. I love your work. I know you must be proud of yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice and i love to cable its one of my favorite things to do do u have a pattern i can get


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

The work is absolutely beautiful; I love the shape, sort of A-line?


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

What a great job. That is beautiful!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice and I know the work that went into that sweater. Awesome job.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome!!! You have certainly inspired me to do a 
cable scarf. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: And WOW!


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Is the pattern available? Would love to try it.
peg


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Great work on the knitting. Can you share the source of where to find the pattern, please? Also, what yarn did you use? I've always admired those swirly figure eight type designs but don't know what they're called.

You should be so pleased with your work!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful and I enjoy doing cables. The sweater looks so warm and comfy! Nice work!


----------



## westwam (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi from Kansas I visit WI each summer on the Menominee Reservation. I am knitting hats to donate to the hospital in Shawano if they want them for the babies.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

It is gorgeous, both the pattern and the sweater. It is your own design? Just beautiful.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just marvelous! I knit a lot of projects with cables but always stick with the boring traditional ivory color. Whenever I see it done with some other color, I think "why don't I do that?" but I just don't have the imagination. The color you used is just great (as well as the work itself) - maybe next project I'll try something like it.
Jan


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

that is beautiful. I also would love to know where to get the pattern from. I love cables and this sweater has a lot.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! Good work!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!! love it.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## knittingbear (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking. Please give information on how the pattern can be obtained.


----------



## nanabananad (Jun 11, 2011)

Breathtaking!!!!! Would love to know source of the pattern if that's possible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

This is really impressive, lovely work! Judy


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the pattern and the yarn? Perfect choice and perfect knitting...a masterpiece heirloom for sure


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Wow! That is impressive. Love it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Beautiful work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

this is gorgeous even the trim on the collar is a cable beautiful work


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## All in stitches (Jan 24, 2012)

Just Beautiful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love your sweater - those cables are spectacular. Good job!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Lojo said:


> This sweater was a lot of fun to make. I've knitted cables before but never this many in one sweater!


Oh, boy, would I ever wear that often!! I'd be hoping that everybody would ask me where I got it! Be very proud!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I had the pattern on my 'to-do" list for a long time before I made it, so the pattern is older. The pattern is from the Vogue Knitting International magazine, Winter 03/04. The size I made is adult, small. I used a differnt yarn than listed on pattern. I used Brown Sheep, worsted #3. I looked on amazon.com, and right now 4 issues are available. I suppose you could contact Vogue for a back issue. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice sweater. The cables came out great.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Lojo said:


> This sweater was a lot of fun to make. I've knitted cables before but never this many in one sweater!


beautiful pattern, I love cables xx


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

That is truly outstanding - I cant stop looking at it! THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR AMAZING ACHIEVEMENT!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I lovelovelove cables and this sweater makes my mouth water! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh WOW! Its beautiful, all that work, all those cables


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

How lovely! Love the trim on the collar! Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely love cables


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

W O W.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome! That about covers it, just awesome!


----------



## Knotty Nora (Jan 27, 2012)

I love doing cables and Aran stitches, I find the concentration takes the monotony out of knitting just various stitches. One question though, I've seen those combinations before, where did they come from? If a pattern, can you please let me know where; if you have constructed the cables yourself, can I please have the combination of stitches and cabling? They are absolutely beautiful. Very clever.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is really gorgeous!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you did outstanding work on the sweater. It is so beautiful. Just love it.

God Bless you.

Carolynjune3


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Such fine knitting, I'm very impressed (and a little bit jealous!)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very talented work! very pretty!


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Impressive! Beautiful work.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the cables in your sweater, it's beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful..Your knitting is beautiful..


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

I FOUND IT & IT'S ONLY $5.99!

IT'S HERE:
http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=122070&cat=32

LOVE IT! (you have to scroll though the small pictures at the top)


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

gREAT JOB AND LOVELY PATTERN. yOU SHOULD BE PROUD TO WEAR THIS WORK OF ART. Whoops with the capitals, but you deserve caps for your grand job!!!1


----------



## mnadz50 (May 12, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Lojo, the sweater is a real stunner, the knitting, pattern, color!!! All so pretty. Your work is outstanding  :thumbup:


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love cable, this is beautiful!


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

what beautiful knitting well done i love it


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

This is fabulous! Good job!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a beautiful sweater, how did you keep track of the row's?
I'm making a aran cardigan, I love cables, each row I do I move my paper clip, down the pattern.


----------



## Swchis39 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the pattern for the sweater available? It is lovely.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a staggering piece of work. All the more so as just one mistake would have stuck out like a sore thumb. The depth of colour is just right to show the pattern. Brilliant!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing! I love the collar, especially the edging. It is so unusual.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. Was this sweater made by a normal human being, or by someone from beyond the stars? It is utterly amazing. I am silenced. Once decades ago I tried one simple cable once, failed, and have never tried again.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your sweater is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen on here.
Very professionally done! Would you be willing to share where you obtained the pattern for this gem? 

Many thanks,
Susan


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Scroll down to the last message on page 8 to get the website for the pattern.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

This sweater is beautiful. I am 
DREAMING of the day I can do something as beautiful as this.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> I FOUND IT & IT'S ONLY $5.99!
> 
> IT'S HERE:
> http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=122070&cat=32
> ...


cheap, but postage to UK is $35, which makes the total cost prohibitive.

Dirct through the magazine at Shop Vogue Knitting, the cost is $9.99 + $15.66, somewhat cheaper but still prohibitive.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! I am awed. This is just gorgeous.


----------



## nanabananad (Jun 11, 2011)

I found it in the Vogue knitting site - you can copies of patterns from old magazines. It's called Cable Cardigan Vogue Knitting Winter 2003/2004 #16.

It's available for a download for only $6.00. I was thrilled to find it.


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with everyone, BEAUTIFUL! What a wonderful accomplishment. You should be so proud.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Lojo said:


> This sweater was a lot of fun to make. I've knitted cables before but never this many in one sweater![/
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous...I am as green as your jumper (sweater)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, I'll read through 10 pages (or possibly less?) to find out if the pattern is given, but I do wish people would just provide the link or book name or whatever when they post such beautiful things like this that they KNOW others are going to want to knit too.

It really is breathtaking.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Okay, I'll read through 10 pages (or possibly less?) to find out if the pattern is given, but I do wish people would just provide the link or book name or whatever when they post such beautiful things like this that they KNOW others are going to want to knit too.
> 
> It really is breathtaking.


Here ya go:

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-613-cable-cardigan.aspx


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Peachy51 -- I found it on Page 6 or 7.



peachy51 said:


> Knitry said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll read through 10 pages (or possibly less?) to find out if the pattern is given, but I do wish people would just provide the link or book name or whatever when they post such beautiful things like this that they KNOW others are going to want to knit too.
> ...


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! I don't think I've ever seen this many cables on one sweater!
Johnna


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Incredible and I've never seen that cable before--very Celtic looking to me!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Your cables are gorgeous!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Knitry said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll read through 10 pages (or possibly less?) to find out if the pattern is given, but I do wish people would just provide the link or book name or whatever when they post such beautiful things like this that they KNOW others are going to want to knit too.
> ...


Thanks, Peachy. It came right up for me.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I give up! You ladies never cease to astound me with your beautiful work!!! What a beautiful sweater and every row of buttons placed exactly! I can only imagine how many people will oohh & aahh when they see you wearing it & no doubt will ask if you have made it. Give yourself a BIG pat on the back.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing work! A work of art!


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

love the sweater. Do you use a cable needle or do you find it time consuming?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

After a little search. The pattern is $6.00

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-613-cable-cardigan.aspx


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful! that would take me a lifetime to create! It's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic! It looks SO warm. Love the color. (Green's my favorite.)


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! you have done a perfect job in making this sweater. Something you can be very proud of.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it, beautiful work


----------



## winniety (Feb 2, 2012)

very nice ,it seem that the stitches is complex, :thumbup: i afraid to try complex stitches,simple is hard


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely work. I have made cables but never like yours. I am afraid to try something like this.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Could you share the pattern?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love your cables and love the color, my favorite


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> I FOUND IT & IT'S ONLY $5.99!
> 
> IT'S HERE:
> http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=122070&cat=32
> ...


THANKS !!! thank you so very much for finding it. Ordered a copy.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow...is that beautiful...love the color! I love doing cables, it keeps the project interesting. Your work is outstanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow that is an awesome sweater, and it looks so nice and warm too! Wonderful job on all those cables.


----------



## Shannie (Oct 6, 2011)

Extremely beautiful!!! Your work is just lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

instered in knowing how many knitted posts have been 
machine knitted. this sweateris beyond beautiful.

binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GULP, GULP, stutter, stutter. That is exquisite, perfection, classic, heirloom quality, knock down gorgeous. Love cables but that is way beyond a few cables. Fantastic knitting. I bow to you.....


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just beautiful
Love cables too.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Simply beautiful. Wonderful Job.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice! Cables take a long time to do. This intricate design turned out pretty.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> I FOUND IT & IT'S ONLY $5.99!
> 
> IT'S HERE:
> http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=122070&cat=32
> ...


OOOH, GREAT NEWS I FOUND IT ALSO AS A DOWNLOAD FOR JUST $6 (after i placed an order for it from canada this morning for $10, oh well), ON RAVELRY - and guess what, no shipping charges! )

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/16-cable-cardigan


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Extraordinary - beautiful - well done.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lojo said:


> This sweater was a lot of fun to make. I've knitted cables before but never this many in one sweater!


This is a very Celtic looking design, one I havn't seen before, love it. I have some childrens and adult aran patterns if you want a different design.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Love the cable work :thumbup:


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

<<This is a very Celtic looking design, one I havn't seen before, love it. I have some childrens and adult aran patterns if you want a different design.>>

i'd love to have these, please


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I love it. Love cables. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful and the color is really fabulous!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link!!!


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! It is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, they are awsome, well done you! Do you mind me asking where you got the pattern from please?


----------



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-613-cable-cardigan.aspx


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> Thank you very much for the link!!!


ooh, my pleasure!!!
when i saw that beautiful sweater, i just had to have the directions . . . and i knew from the responses that maybe a million or so of you other knitters did too!
. . . but , i'm really stumped as to what yarn i can use (that i can afford) that will knit up as nicely as hers did. i'd prefer not to spend $100 for yarn! and i'd like it to be wool or wool blend, or maybe an acrylic that won't pill, if that's possible. 
oh my, i just had a horrible thought: what if after making this masterpiece, it somehow found it's way into the washing machine and became felted? what a horrible, horrible thought!
soooo, does any know if there's a WASHABLE wool in the correct weight that doesn't cost too much? please, any suggestions?


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! You must love cables. So pretty.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Outstanding, absolutely beautiful it reminds me more of celtic knots than just a cable. Gorgeous work. Please wear it in good health.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is one impressive sweater!!! YOU DID A BEAUTIGUL JOB!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Cables on the collar edge! Very unique. What was the yarn? Love all those Celtic Knot cables. Saw someone in my lys knitting socks ...men's I think... with Celtic Knot design on the sides. Thought I could adapt that...but have to admit I failed. You really NEED socks to match. Joan 8060


----------



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, I used Nature Spun by Brown Sheep Co. It is 100% wool. #4 wt. I love this yarn it is great to work with and feels so nice to wear.


----------



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, The yarn is 100% wool Nature Spun by Brown Sheep Co. #4 wt.


----------



## peggysue1957 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is absolutely gorgeous You should be very proud of yourself and your talent


----------



## Eleanor Wright (Oct 7, 2011)

Just brilliant and you have great patience. Would lovethe pattern.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in the US and the cost of the magazine is $5.99. Shipping and handling was another $5.00. I thought that was a bit pricey, but I loved the pattern so much that I ordered it anyway. Looks like I got a bargain compared to other parts of the world. Can't wait for it to get here, but that doesn't mean it will be my next project!

cheap, but postage to UK is $35, which makes the total cost prohibitive.

Dirct through the magazine at Shop Vogue Knitting, the cost is $9.99 + $15.66, somewhat cheaper but still prohibitive.[/quote]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> I'm in the US and the cost of the magazine is $5.99. Shipping and handling was another $5.00. I thought that was a bit pricey, but I loved the pattern so much that I ordered it anyway. Looks like I got a bargain compared to other parts of the world. Can't wait for it to get here, but that doesn't mean it will be my next project!
> 
> cheap, but postage to UK is $35, which makes the total cost prohibitive.
> 
> Dirct through the magazine at Shop Vogue Knitting, the cost is $9.99 + $15.66, somewhat cheaper but still prohibitive.


[/quote]

If you go on page 10 of this thread there is a link to the vogue knitting site. They have copies of discontinued patterns that are downloadable. The pattern is $6.00. I just bought it and now will be downloading. No shipping.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

The cables are very well done.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

just wanted to re-state that you can get the pattern for this masterpiece at ravelry for only $6.00. you do have to register first, but they'll keep a copy of it in your 'library' at their site - even after you have downloaded your initial copy of it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/16-cable-cardigan


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my that is a keeper.....Beautiful.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love that sweater so much! A real challenge to knit and you did it beautifully. 
I must repeat..."You do not need another sweater. You cannot make your srits carry that much weight. You do not need another sweater.....you cannot ask you old skeleton to do that anymore"...but it is so lovely! Joan 8060


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazing!!! Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I love cables. This is so beautiful.. Excelent work


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice! I could see it in a color I like.


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

The pattern is now on sale at Vogue for $2.99.


----------

